# Incoming Fall '08 USC film transfer students (undergrad)



## ChrisAndy (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm an incoming Fall 2008 Undergraduate student at USC's Cinema school for Critical Studies. Is there anyone else here that's in the same position and has thought about housing, or looking for a roommate? 

If so, please send me a private message.


----------



## linsper23 (Jul 10, 2008)

You should go on Facebook and make a survey with a bunch of questions...pass it around to fellow USC students(class of 2012 group) who are looking for housing. When they're done filling it out, look at the answers and see if they match with your personality. If you think they'll get along with you, tell them you'll be their roommate. This is what I would do if I was in your position.


----------



## ChrisAndy (Jul 10, 2008)

That's actually some pretty sound advice. I'm a transfer student though, so I'd try looking for class of 2010. Thanks.


----------

